# The Humble Origin Bundle



## The Milkman (Aug 14, 2013)

> 8 triumphant games. Pay what you want and get the terrifying sci-fi horror third person shooter Dead Space 3; the original bone-chilling horror shooter Dead Space; the intense action-packed supersoldier shooter Crysis 2 Maximum Edition; the high speed open-world crash happy racer Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box; the authentic modern warfare sim Medal of Honor; and the first person parkour thrill ride Mirror's Edge. Pay over the average and receive the beloved life sim The Sims 3 (along with two expansion packs in The Sims 3 Starter Pack) and the unrivaled military shooter Battlefield 3.


 
Seems like a pretty good bundle, and the first one on Origin. Probably only going to buy it for the Steam Keys (as always).

 Source


----------



## Satangel (Aug 14, 2013)

BTA atm is barely 5 USD. You can basically get BF3, for 5 USD.
Get this, sooooooooo hard. BF3 alone is worth 50 USD at least


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 14, 2013)

This is a good bundle, I think I might get it.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 14, 2013)

Shit, the video took all of my jokes. FUCK YOU, EA!!!!!111!11!!;

But yeah, this is a pretty amazing deal all around. Say what you will about Origin, but a bargain like this is hard to argue with, and even if you only stick with the games that also have Steam keys, you're still getting your money's worth. Plus, you know, helping out charities is nice and all.

inb4 non ironic EA bashing


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 14, 2013)

Really an excellent deal, $5 for all that is crazy.

Plus it's Origin and Steam keys so go wild.


----------



## xist (Aug 14, 2013)

Which of the games have Steam keys? I'm not too keen on the idea of Origin so it'd be nice to know what I'm missing if I'm only aiming for the Steam games.

Scratch that


> Steam and Origin keys - Dead Space 1, Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition, Medal of Honor, Mirror's Edge
> 
> Origin only - Dead Space 3, Battlefield 3, The Sims 3 Starter Pack


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Aug 14, 2013)

T





xist said:


> Which of the games have Steam keys? I'm not too keen on the idea of Origin so it'd be nice to know what I'm missing if I'm only aiming for the Steam games.


The ones with the Steam symbol under them have Steam keys.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 14, 2013)

wish ds3 was on steam...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 14, 2013)

xist said:


> Which of the games have Steam keys? I'm not too keen on the idea of Origin so it'd be nice to know what I'm missing if I'm only aiming for the Steam games.


 
dead space
burnout paradise: the ultimate box
crysis 2 maximum edition
mirror's edge
medal of honor


----------



## Flame (Aug 14, 2013)

*faints*


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah a great bundle, I wouldn't have thought EA would have been up for this...amazing!


----------



## Arras (Aug 14, 2013)

And somehow someone will still find a way to call EA worse than Hitler.


----------



## snikerz (Aug 14, 2013)

Wait, didn't we all hate EA and Origin? Are a few cheap games enough to forget everything that happened in the last few years? Absolutely!


----------



## Flame (Aug 14, 2013)

is this real life.

 *faints again*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 14, 2013)

snikerz said:


> Wait, didn't we all hate EA and Origin? Are a few cheap games enough to forget everything that happened in the last few years? Absolutely!


 

To be fair I'd play with my own feces if I could play all these games on them for like $5.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2013)

There's no way to get these games as the 360 versions right? PC only? :c


----------



## Satangel (Aug 14, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> There's no way to get these games as the 360 versions right? PC only? :c


Of course PC only. PC Master Race yo


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Of course PC only. PC Master Race yo


 

Yeah that's what I figured...


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2013)

Cyrsis 2 seems tempting, but I doubt my PC can handle it at full speed due to how it's optimized


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 14, 2013)

Might pay a couple bucks, but Burnout and maybe Dead Space 1 are the only ones I want to play, and there's no chance I'm going to download Origin, so I don't see a reason to beat the average if the week 2 stuff (if any) isn't at least partially on Steam.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 14, 2013)

you will get an extra stuff added to the bundle by paying at least $1 before the extra's are added


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2013)

I would have been happy to sacrifice one or two games but if it is going to be Steam OR Origin then it looks like another humble bundle I will just have to note the passing of.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 14, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I would have been happy to sacrifice one or two games but if it is going to be Steam OR Origin then it looks like another humble bundle I will just have to note the passing of.


 
At the price you can purchase the bundle for  .......jeez, you have some willpower!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2013)

eyes said:


> At the price you can purchase the bundle for  .......jeez, you have some willpower!



Though I have seen some do it for me it does not take much willpower to avoid completely throwing money at things I can not use (no Steam and no desire to get Steam).


----------



## jefffisher (Aug 14, 2013)

I used my steam keys but if anyone wants the origin keys for the $1 purchase you can have em.


----------



## Flame (Aug 14, 2013)

jefffisher said:


> I used my steam keys but if anyone wants the origin keys for the $1 purchase you can have em.


 
I'll have them.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 14, 2013)

What the hell is this? Steam AND origin giveaways? 

Yeah...I just grabbed it for mirror's edge. But c'mon...battlefield 3 for as low as five bucks?


I also now have three original versions of burnout paradise (PC, xbox360 and now on steam). Not bad for a racer I just picked twice from a gaming bin.


----------



## Dork (Aug 14, 2013)

Why isn't the Sims 3 redeemable on Steam?


----------



## LiamGore (Aug 14, 2013)

for peeps on the fence
sims 3 on its own is $60


----------



## rehevkor (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome bundle, and 90% of the time they add new games at the half way point. Good purchase for the Steam codes alone.

Kinda bummed out that Dead Space 3 is being basically given away though..


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 14, 2013)

Now if only my crappy PC could run sum of these  Damn i need to Upgrade


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm slightly conflicted. For only a $1, I can get some decent Steam redeemable games, but it is so much game that I can't play. I think I'll go ahead and pass rather than torturing myself with titles that I could only wish I had the ability to run. Plus, I only have $3 right now. Dropping even $1 on this Bundle is likely against my better judgment.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 14, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Now if only my crappy PC could run sum of these  Damn i need to Upgrade





Nathan Drake said:


> I'm slightly conflicted. For only a $1, I can get some decent Steam redeemable games, but it is so much game that I can't play. I think I'll go ahead and pass rather than torturing myself with titles that I could only wish I had the ability to run. Plus, I only have $3 right now. Dropping even $1 on this Bundle is likely against my better judgment.


Buy the deal now and consider it an investment for the future.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 15, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Why isn't the Sims 3 redeemable on Steam?


Its not on steam





LiamGore said:


> for peeps on the fence
> sims 3 on its own is $60


its a 4 year old game...


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Aug 15, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Buy the deal now and consider it an investment for the future.


 
so I can pretty much buy now and download later, huh? how much later?


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 15, 2013)

Who wants Crysis 2? Not I.


4QYPK-CC04Z-VIZRZ


----------



## Depravo (Aug 15, 2013)

FencingFoxFTW said:


> so I can pretty much buy now and download later, huh? how much later?


Not sure if Origin codes have a time limit as I only signed up today but where Steam is concerned you can redeem the codes now and the games will be on your account forever whether you download them or not.


----------



## Dork (Aug 15, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Its not on steam


 
So this is just an illusion?


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Aug 15, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Not sure if Origin codes have a time limit as I only signed up today but where Steam is concerned you can redeem the codes now and the games will be on your account forever whether you download them or not.


 
k thanks. I'm such a noob when it comes to these sales/downloading systems, engines or whatever they are called.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 15, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Who wants Crysis 2? Not I.
> 
> 
> 4QYPK-CC04Z-VIZRZ


 


Damn too late


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd be over this, but I have Battlefield through PS+ and I don't like the game, at all. And I already have Mirrors Edge on Steam.

Dead space would be nice, but I don't have that strong of a computer to really enjoy any of these games.


----------



## Arras (Aug 15, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> What the hell is this? Steam AND origin giveaways?
> 
> Yeah...I just grabbed it for mirror's edge. But c'mon...battlefield 3 for as low as five bucks?
> 
> ...


Heh, I love Burnout Paradise. I own the PS3 version (because PS+) but I'll be downloading the PC one anyway.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'd be over this, but I have Battlefield through PS+ and I don't like the game, at all. And I already have Mirrors Edge on Steam.
> 
> Dead space would be nice, but I don't have that strong of a computer to really enjoy any of these games.


 
I have a terrible laptop and I can run Dead Space at low settings (which still look pretty decent, I was surprised)
Only a dollar


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 15, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> I have a terrible laptop and I can run Dead Space at low settings (which still look pretty decent, I was surprised)
> Only a dollar


 
Yeah all I have is a Dual Core 3.0GHz, 4 GB Ram, nVidia 450 GTS. I mean I can run games like Batman Arkham City and Portal 2 and such flawlessly.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bought the bundle just now. Waiting for my keys. Apparently there is an issue on their end with the key givers.


----------



## Mushkin (Aug 15, 2013)

Bought just can 't redeem the origin keys


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 15, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Bought the bundle just now. Waiting for my keys. Apparently there is an issue on their end with the key givers.


 
Yeah there's a DLC which is missing from the Sims 3 too, there's a message on the account page: The Sims 3 Date Night DLC will appear here, after some technical difficulties are sorted out!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2013)

Mushkin said:


> Bought just can 't redeem the origin keys


 

What? Some of those games have the Steam logo below them on the page though. Does that mean I can't use Crysis 2 with Steam?


----------



## Flame (Aug 15, 2013)

Mushkin said:


> Bought just can 't redeem the origin keys


 
 yeah the servers are getting hammered.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 15, 2013)

Bought specifically for Burnout.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 15, 2013)

This is a great bundle. None of the games seem like a must buy to me but they all seem like great games and I am considering reselling them for money.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm having difficulty finding friends that use Origin to toss those keys at...


----------



## chyyran (Aug 15, 2013)

Great bundle, but I'm debating whether to BTA. I want to play Sims 3, but I'd rather have it on Steam.. It's against my better judgment to pass on it though, but.. eh..

Also, shameless h/t to Battlelogium. It makes Battlefield 3 and Battlelog work _really_ (emphasis on really) with Steam. You'll barely even notice Origin running in the background!

EDIT: Got BTA for it. Sims 3 on Steam's historical low is still $7.50, and that doesn't include DLC. It's too much of a good deal 

Hoping ME3 comes out later on.


----------



## Qtis (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice going with the charities there, EA is worse than the mafia:



> Origin and EA are donating their share of the proceeds from this bundle to the following charities!


 
A good deal for anyone missing the games. Usually they go for more than what is asked (bad thing I have all except Burnout and Sims 3 (though my gf has the Sims so...)). Will probably buy it anyways for the BTA price..


----------



## Rydian (Aug 15, 2013)

Gave up, decided to install Origin.







Ell oh ell.


----------



## nicklesminer (Aug 15, 2013)

You should still be able to redeem codes (I've received the message as well -- but code redemption is working just fine). It looks like they never changed it once they actually got it working again.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 15, 2013)

If anyone has nobody to give keys to I will happily accept them 

Bloody good deal though.
I've already told others and they have bought it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 15, 2013)

I told myself I'd never re-install Origin...but meh. For so cheap, hard to pass up.
and I don't even have to give a cent to EA. Feels good.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 15, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What? Some of those games have the Steam logo below them on the page though. Does that mean I can't use Crysis 2 with Steam?


 
Yup Crysis 2 you can add to your Steam account.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 15, 2013)

Code redemption still isn't loading. 

Took a couple of tries but code redemption finally loaded!


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 15, 2013)

Burnout Paradise? ehhh. Rest in peace, Revenge.

Man I want to get this so my friend and I can play BF3 together, but he has a netbook :/


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

Provides Dead Space 1 and 3.
Fails to provide Dead Space 2, forcing you to purchase it if you want to fill the void.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 15, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> Provides Dead Space 1 and 3.
> Fails to provide Dead Space 2, forcing you to purchase it if you want to fill the void.


 
Maybe it may be added later.


----------



## marcus134 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just pointing out that BF3 premium upgrade is currently 15$ (50% off) on greenman gaming which is the price of a single DLC.
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/ca/en/pc/games/shooter/battlefield-3-premium-service-na/


----------



## Satangel (Aug 16, 2013)

marcus134 said:


> Just pointing out that BF3 premium upgrade is currently 15$ (50% off) on greenman gaming which is the price of a single DLC.
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/ca/en/pc/games/shooter/battlefield-3-premium-service-na/


Goddamn that's tempting.... Thanks for the heads up

Also, they broke 1 million sales already, 'they needed to add another number to their counter'


----------



## Depravo (Aug 16, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> Provides Dead Space 1 and 3.
> Fails to provide Dead Space 2, forcing you to purchase it if you want to fill the void.


Not a problem for those who subscribed to PS+ earlier in the year. 

No great loss though, I found DS2 to be an average game made unplayable due to unwieldy movement and a POV that obscures too much of the screen. It would be nice if they added Mass Effect 2 as that would fill my personal ME void.


----------



## Mushkin (Aug 16, 2013)

more then 5 million dollars now


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 16, 2013)

Holla' Holla'


----------



## Flame (Aug 16, 2013)

I want them to add madden.... 











I kid I kid... FIFA.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 17, 2013)

Mushkin said:


> more then 5 million dollars now


Yup, biggest Humble Bundle EVER, and it still has 10 days left (of the 14).... Sick.

No competition really, BF3 taking care of business!


----------



## S0NlC1 (Aug 21, 2013)

I thought this was too good to be true at first! I cannot believe I can get 8 of my favorite games for just a minimum payment of $5!


----------



## orcid (Aug 21, 2013)

It is a great bundle and -of course- I bought it.
But I think it´s a good deal for EA although they don`t get any money. They are not stupid. It´s a great advertisement for Battlefield 4 and Sims 4. Also they will get a lot of money selling sims 3 expansions and there is the Dead Space 3 in-game shop (I think this is the reason why there is Dead Space 1 + 3 and not 1 + 2).
The bundle is good for their reputation and many people will install origin for the first time.
The bundle is a win-win-situation for costumers and EA.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 21, 2013)

orcid said:


> It is a great bundle and -of course- I bought it.
> But I think it´s a good deal for EA although they don`t get any money. They are not stupid. It´s a great advertisement for Battlefield 4 and Sims 4. Also they will get a lot of money selling sims 3 expansions and there is the Dead Space 3 in-game shop (I think this is the reason why there is Dead Space 1 + 3 and not 1 + 2).
> The bundle is good for their reputation and many people will install origin for the first time.
> The bundle is a win-win-situation for costumers and EA.


 
Exactly. I figure the bundle's also a loss leader for Origin. Sure, they may be losing some money now, but if they can get people to install Origin and continue using it, that's going to be a win for them in the long term. Plus, the nice PR certainly doesn't hurt.

For a company that's made its fair share of mistakes, this bundle was a very, very smart move.


----------



## Kitanode (Aug 21, 2013)

So what do you all think will be the bonus game they'll add to the bundle after 7 days on sale (they do this for every bundle)?

My first thoughts were obviously Dead Space 2 but maybe there is a reason for not including ME 1or 2 in the bundle because they might be the bonus instead!

Any other ideas... Tomb Raider, Sims dlc?


----------



## deathking (Aug 21, 2013)

Kitanode said:


> So what do you all think will be the bonus game they'll add to the bundle after 7 days on sale (they do this for every bundle)?
> 
> My first thoughts were obviously Dead Space 2 but maybe there is a reason for not including ME 1or 2 in the bundle because they might be the bonus instead!
> 
> Any other ideas... Tomb Raider, Sims dlc?


 
From the leaked key on steam

Dead Space 2, Bulletstorm, MOH Airborne, And C & C 3 Uprising


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2013)

Was C&C Red Alert 3 and Populous.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 22, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Was C&C Red Alert 3 and Populous.


Cool. I loved Populous on my old Pentium 1 166MHz


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 22, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Cool. I loved Populous on my old Pentium 1 166MHz



You mean you did not play it on your amiga? You do realise this will have to be taken before the amiga fanclub council don't you?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> You mean you did not play it on your amiga? You do realise this will have to be taken before the amiga fanclub council don't you?


I didn't have it for my Amiga, and I didn't even know it existed before I bought one of those awesome budget editions (Kixx, etc. I miss them) for PC 

And somehow I only started buying magazines after I got a PC


----------



## S0NlC1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anyone have any codes for the humble bundle games in previous months?

I am looking for:
the Walking Dead
Dead island riptide 
metro 2033

if anyone has these codes, please let me know. In return, I have spare keys for burnout paradise and Medal of honor (plus a few others)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow the amount of money this bundle has earned.


----------

